# Is there a way I can find out if my tortoise likes music?



## Dinokid140 (Nov 20, 2021)

My tortoise is a russian tortoise named Albert who I just got recently. My school I heard has a science fair and my idea for it was to find out what type of music Albert likes. I am going to use a small Bluetooth speaker. How would I gage if he likes a certain type or not? I'm going to make sure it's not loud and there won't be any stressful music like heavy metal. I'm planning on trying pop, disco, AC/DC, reggae, classical, and nature sounds.


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> My tortoise is a russian tortoise named Albert who I just got recently. My school I heard has a science fair and my idea for it was to find out what type of music Albert likes. I am going to use a small Bluetooth speaker. How would I gage if he likes a certain type or not? I'm going to make sure it's not loud and there won't be any stressful music like heavy metal. I'm planning on trying pop, disco, AC/DC, reggae, classical, and nature sounds.


Tortoises can’t hear, experiments with forum member here have proven it.

Also, heavy metal is not stressful. I find it quite enjoyable and relaxing. Soothes the savage beast.

How about sorting out your tortoises visual preferences instead? Try offering different colored objects of the same item, like a plastic ball or something, and see if the tortoise has a preference for one color over another?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2021)

Like Tom said, tortoises don't really hear they same type of sounds that we hear. The truth of the matter is that *your tortoise doesn't hear much at all*. It can process and respond to frequencies, such as those made during fighting, mating, and the hatching of eggs. And, of course, they are very sensitive to feelings, like thumping on the floor, etc.


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 20, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> My tortoise is a russian tortoise named Albert who I just got recently. My school I heard has a science fair and my idea for it was to find out what type of music Albert likes. I am going to use a small Bluetooth speaker. How would I gage if he likes a certain type or not? I'm going to make sure it's not loud and there won't be any stressful music like heavy metal. I'm planning on trying pop, disco, AC/DC, reggae, classical, and nature sounds.


That's an interesting idea - are you planning to expose him to each sort of music one after another? I think,if so, that would be a bit unfair, as he would probably get really fed up with the situation quickly. You would have to give him a turn with each sort of music quite separately. 
Our tortoise is a Hermanns, and he is 21 years old - I can tell you that he really hates flute music, and anything really loud and harsh. He listened to a Rolling Stones concert on tv when he was quite small, and seemed to enjoy that - and someone played the harp to him, once , and he really seemed to love it. So he can like very different things.
The trouble is that his reaction (or Albert's) is going to be affected by other things too - where he is- if he is hungry - who is with him, and so on. 
How are you going to tell if he likes something?
I Know tortoises don't hear the same way as humans, but they certainly respond to sounds. 
Good luck
Angie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 20, 2021)

Idk but when i throw on a lil “sir mix a lot” mine twerks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Idk but when i throw on a lil “sir mix a lot” mine twerks


Baby got BACK!

What does it do when you play 2 Live Crew? Move somethin'...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 20, 2021)

Tom said:


> Baby got BACK!
> 
> What does it do when you play 2 Live Crew? Move somethin'...


A complete prolapse!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 20, 2021)

Put that in ur care sheets.. no coil bulbs or 2 live crew


----------



## Dinokid140 (Nov 20, 2021)

I have looked all over and this topic seems very controversial. Even if he can't hear, I think I will try my idea anyway. I like heavy metal Tom, but if he can hear, he might be stressed out by it. Zolasmum I will have the songs separated between days and give him breaks from it on school days. Should I measure how he likes it by how often he stays near the speaker or is there a way to tell tortoise emotions?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 20, 2021)

?? yes variety is key


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 20, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> I have looked all over and this topic seems very controversial. Even if he can't hear, I think I will try my idea anyway. I like heavy metal Tom, but if he can hear, he might be stressed out by it. Zolasmum I will have the songs separated between days and give him breaks from it on school days. Should I measure how he likes it by how often he stays near the speaker or is there a way to tell tortoise emotions?


It would be a good idea to separate the listening sessions, as you say. Preferably at the same time of day and in the same place each time. Make notes (or video) each session, so that you can compare them later. And I would try each kind of music more than once, on different days, to see if he shows the same response each time. As for how you can tell how he feels about it, I think you will just have to judge by his movements, by if he just ignores the speaker or goes up close to it, looks at it, maybe ,etc. I have just been watching a very old tv programme this evening and the background music sounded very harsh - Zola was on my lap, and started fidgeting a lot - I had to put him to bed, at which he calmed down at once. Most days he will go to sleep on my lap in the evening quite happily, with the tv on, but he clearly didn't like the music !
It will be interesting to know how you get on
Angie


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> That's an interesting idea - are you planning to expose him to each sort of music one after another? I think,if so, that would be a bit unfair, as he would probably get really fed up with the situation quickly. You would have to give him a turn with each sort of music quite separately.
> Our tortoise is a Hermanns, and he is 21 years old - I can tell you that he really hates flute music, and anything really loud and harsh. He listened to a Rolling Stones concert on tv when he was quite small, and seemed to enjoy that - and someone played the harp to him, once , and he really seemed to love it. So he can like very different things.
> The trouble is that his reaction (or Albert's) is going to be affected by other things too - where he is- if he is hungry - who is with him, and so on.
> How are you going to tell if he likes something?
> ...


Did you read the other posts? Tortoises don't hear.


----------



## mark1 (Nov 20, 2021)

turtles and tortoises obviously hear ........ their ears are pretty complex , as complex as ours , they pretty much just lack an outer ear .... the complexity of their ears would make the thought of them serving no purpose highly unlikely ....... as they don't see like us , they don't hear like us , neither does your dog or cat ..... in some ways they hear better than us , they can hear frequencies below those we are capable of .... i believe they also can "hear" with their shells ........ it is also believed different species vary in their range of hearing ...... i read an article one time about gopher tortoises comunicating from one burrow to another , a mile and more apart .


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 21, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> I have looked all over and this topic seems very controversial. Even if he can't hear, I think I will try my idea anyway. I like heavy metal Tom, but if he can hear, he might be stressed out by it. Zolasmum I will have the songs separated between days and give him breaks from it on school days. Should I measure how he likes it by how often he stays near the speaker or is there a way to tell tortoise emotions?


He may react to the vibration from the speaker - possibly by peeing or pooping!


----------



## Audie (Nov 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> Tortoises can’t hear, experiments with forum member here have proven it.
> 
> Also, heavy metal is not stressful. I find it quite enjoyable and relaxing. Soothes the savage beast.
> 
> How about sorting out your tortoises visual preferences instead? Try offering different colored objects of the same item, like a plastic ball or something, and see if the tortoise has a preference for one color over another?





Tom said:


> Tortoises can’t hear, experiments with forum member here have proven it.
> 
> Also, heavy metal is not stressful. I find it quite enjoyable and relaxing. Soothes the savage beast.
> 
> How about sorting out your tortoises visual preferences instead? Try offering different colored objects of the same item, like a plastic ball or something, and see if the tortoise has a preference for one color over another?


My Russian tortoise, named Biden (he arrived last October when his namesake was elected) hears. I have given up looking for his ears, but when we talk to him he turns his head in the direction of our voice and looks as though he is about to answer. He doesn't react to the noise of the vacuum cleaner (unlike our cat who vanishes through the cat flap) so heavy metal probably wouldn't offend Albert. Biden seems to tolerate 'Match of The Day' on the telly more than I can.


----------



## Baconbear27 (Nov 21, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> My tortoise is a russian tortoise named Albert who I just got recently. My school I heard has a science fair and my idea for it was to find out what type of music Albert likes. I am going to use a small Bluetooth speaker. How would I gage if he likes a certain type or not? I'm going to make sure it's not loud and there won't be any stressful music like heavy metal. I'm planning on trying pop, disco, AC/DC, reggae, classical, and nature sounds.


Track his behaviors and try a new type everyday. Post your project. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Dinokid140 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you guys for the support! When I get my speaker in the mail I'll tell you guys the results. Hopefully he doesn't poop on the speaker...


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2021)

Audie said:


> ... named Biden (he arrived last October when his namesake was elected) ...


Biden wasn't elected. He was installed.


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 21, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> I have looked all over and this topic seems very controversial. Even if he can't hear, I think I will try my idea anyway. I like heavy metal Tom, but if he can hear, he might be stressed out by it. Zolasmum I will have the songs separated between days and give him breaks from it on school days. Should I measure how he likes it by how often he stays near the speaker or is there a way to tell tortoise emotions?


Well...I have a deaf brother (seriously) but he can feel the vibrations of sounds through his feet? That's his way of hearing music and other sounds.?


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 21, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Well...I have a deaf brother (seriously) but he can feel the vibrations of sounds through his feet? That's his way of hearing music and other sounds.?


I also have to say he can feel sounds through the air. Before I had his door light instead of doorbell installed he could feel us pounding on his door through the air. My brother is profoundly deaf which means he has no hearing at all. He has 2% in one ear and none in the other. Sometimes hearing can be feeling.


----------



## roxy-lou (Nov 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> Tortoises can’t hear, experiments with forum member here have proven it.
> 
> Also, heavy metal is not stressful. I find it quite enjoyable and relaxing. Soothes the savage beast.
> 
> How about sorting out your tortoises visual preferences instead? Try offering different colored objects of the same item, like a plastic ball or something, and see if the tortoise has a preference for one color over another?


Does anyone know if they can hear those devices that keep mice away
The high pitched tone ones 
We had mice I was afraid to put it on in case my tort could hear it


----------



## Joshnup2 (Nov 22, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> That's an interesting idea - are you planning to expose him to each sort of music one after another? I think,if so, that would be a bit unfair, as he would probably get really fed up with the situation quickly. You would have to give him a turn with each sort of music quite separately.
> Our tortoise is a Hermanns, and he is 21 years old - I can tell you that he really hates flute music, and anything really loud and harsh. He listened to a Rolling Stones concert on tv when he was quite small, and seemed to enjoy that - and someone played the harp to him, once , and he really seemed to love it. So he can like very different things.
> The trouble is that his reaction (or Albert's) is going to be affected by other things too - where he is- if he is hungry - who is with him, and so on.
> How are you going to tell if he likes something?
> ...


Could you post a pic of your guy? I have a baby Hermann and would love to see a pic of an older 1 that is a single one like mine! Do you wish you had more or very happy with just 1?


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2021)

Joshnup2 said:


> Could you post a pic of your guy? I have a baby Hermann and would love to see a pic of an older 1 that is a single one like mine! Do you wish you had more or very happy with just 1?


Hello - I am always happy to show pictures of Zola - we think he is beautiful. When we got him he had a smallish split in the top of his shell - over his head - we gather that he was probably stepped on when his shell was still soft. This has grown, of course, over time. My husband made this picture from a recent photo of Zola, plus ones of him on the left aged 2, and one on the right aged 3. As you can see, he has lost a lot of his shell pattern, but in a good light, his colour now really glows.
As for your question, no, we would never want more - he takes up a lot of our time, as he expects lots of attention, but he is a real joy to us.
Angie


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2021)

Joshnup2 said:


> Could you post a pic of your guy? I have a baby Hermann and would love to see a pic of an older 1 that is a single one like mine! Do you wish you had more or very happy with just 1?


Hello - I am always happy to show pictures of Zola - we think he is beautiful. When we got him he had a smallish split in the top of his shell - over his head - we gather that he was probably stepped on when his shell was still soft. This has grown, of course, over time. My husband made this picture from a recent photo of Zola, plus one of him on the left aged 2, and one on the right aged 3. As you can see, he has lost a lot of his shell pattern, but in a good light, his colour now really glows.
As for your question, no, we would never want more - he takes up a lot of our time, as he expects lots of attention, but he is a real joy to us.
Angie


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> Biden wasn't elected. He was installed.


Took the words outta my brain lol


----------



## Joshnup2 (Nov 22, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Hello - I am always happy to show pictures of Zola - we think he is beautiful. When we got him he had a smallish split in the top of his shell - over his head - we gather that he was probably stepped on when his shell was still soft. This has grown, of course, over time. My husband made this picture from a recent photo of Zola, plus one of him on the left aged 2, and one on the right aged 3. As you can see, he has lost a lot of his shell pattern, but in a good light, his colour now really glows.
> As for your question, no, we would never want more - he takes up a lot of our time, as he expects lots of attention, but he is a real joy to us.
> Angie
> View attachment 336462


That's awesome thank you I can't believe how the color changes so much. I also can't believe the personality they have mine runs to my hand when I put it in her tub they are so cute! I'm glad you fixed your up after an accident I can't really see the damage but glad you got him!!!


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> Tortoises can’t hear, experiments with forum member here have proven it.
> 
> Also, heavy metal is not stressful. I find it quite enjoyable and relaxing. Soothes the savage beast.
> 
> How about sorting out your tortoises visual preferences instead? Try offering different colored objects of the same item, like a plastic ball or something, and see if the tortoise has a preference for one color over another?


I think this sort of experiment has been done quite a lot already - Zola, like most tortoises, likes bright red !
Angie


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2021)

Joshnup2 said:


> That's awesome thank you I can't believe how the color changes so much. I also can't believe the personality they have mine runs to my hand when I put it in her tub they are so cute! I'm glad you fixed your up after an accident I can't really see the damage but glad you got him!!!


I am sure you will find yours very rewarding too. The more attention you can give him, the more both of you will enjoy the relationship. Luckily, I and my husband are retired so have lots of time for him. There are lots of people on this forum who can give you good advice on his care - when we got Zola 20 years ago, there wasn't much help anywhere at all. So we followed Zola's lead in a way, and it worked out well in the end.
Angie


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 22, 2021)

They really can't hear??? Aw shucks. I have been talking to mine for a lot of years. Heck. They CAN hear. Right?


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 22, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> I think this sort of experiment has been done quite a lot already - Zola, like most tortoises, likes bright red !
> Angie


Sapphire likes blue the best.?


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a playlist of different types of rain and rainstorms that I play for my torts from time to time.

Jamie


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire likes blue the best.?


That's very interesting - is that because of his name, do you think? What shade of blue is his favourite, would you say? Zola likes most reds - the brighter the better - but not pink so much. I always assumed the liking was connected with food - does Sapphire like blue food ? There isn't so much food that is blue, apart from berries , is there, so maybe that's not the case. What do you think ?
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 22, 2021)

TammyJ said:


> They really can't hear??? Aw shucks. I have been talking to mine for a lot of years. Heck. They CAN hear. Right?


I would keep talking anyway ? Maybe they hear in a tortoise way. It seems like Sapphire knows somehow when I walk into his room in the mornings and say good morning. Sound does have sound waves ? I can hear him turning around to come and greet me at the opening of his hidey hut before he sees me.? Even if it's just memory of every day the same it's good for them.


----------



## mark1 (Nov 22, 2021)

roxy-lou said:


> Does anyone know if they can hear those devices that keep mice away
> The high pitched tone ones
> We had mice I was afraid to put it on in case my tort could hear it


i believe those are high frequency , even above a dogs hearing ?

*The Auditory Sense in Tortoises, using Hermann’s Tor-
toise, Testudo hermanni (Gmelin, 1789),*
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/265379185_The_Auditory_Sense_in_Tortoises_using_Hermann's_Tortoise_Testudo_hermanni_Gmelin_1789_as_an_Example#read


_"There are a great number of studies on the
auditory nerves of chelonians"
"It should be clear by now that chelonians
have by all means a well-developed sense
of hearing"_


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I would keep talking anyway ? Maybe they hear in a tortoise way. It seems like Sapphire knows somehow when I walk into his room in the mornings and say good morning. Sound does have sound waves ? I can hear him turning around to come and greet me at the opening of his hidey hut before he sees me.? Even if it's just memory of every day the same it's good for them.


I am quite sure Zola hears and distinguishes between my voice and my husband's - maybe not like a human, but he is aware of which of us it is by the way he reacts. And sometimes I read Zola poetry, while he is sitting on my lap, and he seems to enjoy it. It is often the tone of voice which has most meaning, I think
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 22, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> That's very interesting - is that because of his name, do you think? What shade of blue is his favourite, would you say? Zola likes most reds - the brighter the better - but not pink so much. I always assumed the liking was connected with food - does Sapphire like blue food ? There isn't so much food that is blue, apart from berries , is there, so maybe that's not the case. What do you think ?
> Angie


He won't eat store bought strawberries but he will eat the little wild ones. So red doesn't seem to be a deciding factor. He's very picky with everything he eats. He sniffs it first. One day he decided to eat a dandelion stem and I was watching. I figured he'd quit but he ate the whole thing poof ball and all. The only thing that wasn't food that I've seen him try to eat was a sapphire blue ? piece of yarn that I threw out for the birds. I cut up my scraps and throw it out for the birds and he eyeballed a piece and went straight to it. I was really surprised when he tried to eat it but of course I was there and it didn't happen but...he didn't sniff it first he just went straight for it. That's the only thing I've ever seen him try to eat before sniffing it except me ?


----------



## MarginatedMooney (Nov 22, 2021)

On several occasions, I've walked up to Phil and he wasn't paying any attention to me until I said something to him. After I say something, he'll often look up at me. I'm convinced he can hear my voice. 

We've also played music for him before and he seems to respond to it. Sometimes he'll stop what he's doing and look at the direction of the music. So I do think they can hear music, even if it's just the deeper tones they hear. Got to jack up that bass lol.


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 22, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> That's very interesting - is that because of his name, do you think? What shade of blue is his favourite, would you say? Zola likes most reds - the brighter the better - but not pink so much. I always assumed the liking was connected with food - does Sapphire like blue food ? There isn't so much food that is blue, apart from berries , is there, so maybe that's not the case. What do you think ?
> Angie


Well... this became even a little more interesting because I may be able to find another new leafy green to entice Sapphire. Kale can be purple why not blue. Or others.


----------



## Jan A (Nov 22, 2021)

Dinokid140 said:


> My tortoise is a russian tortoise named Albert who I just got recently. My school I heard has a science fair and my idea for it was to find out what type of music Albert likes. I am going to use a small Bluetooth speaker. How would I gage if he likes a certain type or not? I'm going to make sure it's not loud and there won't be any stressful music like heavy metal. I'm planning on trying pop, disco, AC/DC, reggae, classical, and nature sounds.


Somewhere on YouTube is a red foot tort listening to music, kind of dancing & quacking to the music. It's very funny but the tort is responding. That might be a good place to start. I think there was a link here on TF, as I don't spend any time at all on YouTube unless it's linked somewhere. Good luck on the project!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 23, 2021)

No one is taking the tortoises feelings into account. Imagine the horror if a Celine Dion fan is subjected to that heavy metal plather! The injustice of this so called expirement. The sniff test screams torture. Why not start with the Weird Al Yankovic channel to get right to the abuse!


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 23, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Well... this became even a little more interesting because I may be able to find another new leafy green to entice Sapphire. Kale can be purple why not blue. Or others.


There must be some edible blue flowers that you could try too - perhaps even served on a blue plate !!
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 23, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> There must be some edible blue flowers that you could try too - perhaps even served on a blue plate !!
> Angie


That's an idea about the plate. Maybe I can find a blue tile that color. I looked for plants and Google mostly goes to purple and then nothing edible. A few blue flowers but I'm not sure they're edible. I'll look again though.?


----------



## tortoisenana (Dec 1, 2021)

Tom said:


> Tortoises can’t hear, experiments with forum member here have proven it.
> 
> Also, heavy metal is not stressful. I find it quite enjoyable and relaxing. Soothes the savage beast.
> 
> How about sorting out your tortoises visual preferences instead? Try offering different colored objects of the same item, like a plastic ball or something, and see if the tortoise has a preference for one color over another?


Just curious, if tortoises can't hear why do mine come when I call them?


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2021)

tortoisenana said:


> Just curious, if tortoises can't hear why do mine come when I call them?


They don't. They come when they feel your footsteps, see movement, smell food, or some other non auditory cue.

We had a member here named @GBtortoises . Some college students came out to study this. When he was hidden from view and no food was present. His tortoises did to respond to his voice at all. You can search back and look for his much more thorough explanation if you like.

I've tried this with my tortoises too. I stand out of their few and scream my head off and nothing. As soon as I enter their periphery, I get a reaction. If I soak some Mazuri, they will be waiting and begging if the wind carries the scent their way.


----------



## tortoisenana (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom said:


> They don't. They come when they feel your footsteps, see movement, smell food, or some other non auditory cue.
> 
> We had a member here named @GBtortoises . Some college students came out to study this. When he was hidden from view and no food was present. His tortoises did to respond to his voice at all. You can search back and look for his much more thorough explanation if you like.
> 
> I've tried this with my tortoises too. I stand out of their few and scream my head off and nothing. As soon as I enter their periphery, I get a reaction. If I soak some Mazuri, they will be waiting and begging if the wind carries the scent their way.


Thank you. I'm always learning something new from this forum.?


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2021)

tortoisenana said:


> Thank you. I'm always learning something new from this forum.?


YES! You, me, all of us are. That is just one reason why it is so great here. Its magical!


----------

